# What legal document do I need



## lance70 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hello, before shooting a model what legal document would I need in hand first to be able to post and sell her pictures? Thank you!


----------



## KmH (Oct 16, 2014)

That depends on where you are. There is no location info in your profile.

Here in the US, if you post photos with her in them for self-promotion or self-publication you don't need any legal document.
Unless the photos were made in private or under controlled conditions out in public. Then you need the models written permission (a valid model release) to use her likeness.
Selling photos she is in to individuals without resorting to mass distribution is considered an Editorial use and does not require you to have any legal document.
See - Nussenzweig v. DiCorcia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

In the US, model release law is state law so there are 50 somewhat different versions.
States that have active entertainment and publication industries - California and New York for example - tend to have more complicated release statutes.
For instance many states require the 'model' be compensated for use of their likeness.

Unfortunately model release law, regardless the state, is not as cut and dried as laws like traffic laws.
I highly recommend this inexpensive resource -A Digital Photographer's Guide to Model Releases: Making the Best Business Decisions with Your Photos of People, Places and Things - but your best bet is to consult with an attorney familiar with publication and release law where you are.

Photo Attorney: Commercial vs. Editorial Use of Photographs of People
Photo Attorney: Practical vs. Legal


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 16, 2014)

You can find information and sample forms (and an app) thru professional photographers' organizations like ASMP, or you could try PPA.

As it says in the tutorial in this link, if you don't get a release signed you'd need to be absolutely sure you'd never want to use the photo for any purpose that needs a release.

Usually the guideline is that there isn't a need for a release to use a photo as a fine art print intended for the buyer's personal use (to display), or editorial use (newspapers/magazines although sometimes one will be requested). Usually a release is needed to license an image, for retail or commercial use.

Property and Model Releases | American Society of Media Photographers


----------

